

Show HN: Hubot script to access IRC channel topic through HTTP - potomak
http://hackatron.org/2013/01/25/irc-channel-topic-http-api-using-hubot.html

======
potomak
Direct link to the script: [https://github.com/hackatron/hackatron-
hubot/blob/master/scr...](https://github.com/hackatron/hackatron-
hubot/blob/master/scripts/irc-topic.coffee)

